# I pimped my Cougar



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like a full palm swell on my frames and i love the Cougars versatility, so i added some New Guinea Walnut handle scales. Made a great shooter even better.

Enjoy


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

you got a great eye for wood
nice one
what is you wood source flip
if you dont mind me asking


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, that is one nice Pimp Job, I must go do some Pimping myself.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice work. The figure on the walnut looks great and makes your piece a real one-off.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

like it, looks better to


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

jephroux said:


> you got a great eye for wood
> nice one
> what is you wood source flip
> if you dont mind me asking


I have been a wood hoarder for a better part of my life now. I collect everywhere i go. But for most of my exotic woods, i get the off cuts from a bowyer who loves slingshots. As long as i make him a new slingshot on occasion and keep him in ammo, he hooks me up with wood that is of excellent quality, but not good enough for the longbows he makes. Cabinet shops are also good for source for domestic hardwoods and most woodworkers show big respect for a nicely crafted slingshot and off cuts are often big enough for a frame or two. You will be covered up in slingshot wood as soon as you start looking.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Flip, you are on an absolute roll, I am delighted to see all of your creations and it is great to see you so active.









I think you did well to personalize an already good looking frame, it is unique, and now it is much more comfortable for you.

I get most of my board cut wood from a cabinet maker nearby me, but it usually isn't all to exotic, but there is always some good hardwood and multiplex....I certainly can't complain

Cheers - John


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been tinkering with several frames for the last six months with none of them finished. We just got snowed in twice here in SC and it gave me time to complete the frames i had started this past summer. With two young kids underfoot and a job, there is just not enough time for making slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a very handsome job, Flip. I love that walnut. You are a fine craftsman.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks very nice!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

You made a good job of that v nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job again. very nice


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That thing is sexy! ****...


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful.(I like the handle)


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

so nice man! It makes the paracord look weak!!! Gotta pimp mine now lol... I love the cougar, especially the ears on the fork... they are such a nice reference for aiming... coupled with Bill Hays' technique the cougar is the most accurate frame in my collection!!!!

How do you find not being able to lock your finger in?

Nice work matey!!!! props


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Flippn:

I have some professionally stabilized curly maple that i'd like to give you.

I'll never use it and you'd turn it into something that would be nice.

May I send it to you for free?

cliff


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice work Flip. Very nice addition with that wood Bud! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Flippn:
> 
> I have some professionally stabilized curly maple that i'd like to give you.
> 
> ...


Cliff, that is a generous offer and i would be happy to see what can be made. I will send you a PM.

Flip


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Flippn:
> 
> I have some professionally stabilized curly maple that i'd like to give you.
> 
> ...


Cliff, that is a generous offer and i would be happy to see what can be made. I will send you a PM.

Flip
[/quote]

K, mailing out today.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweet, how did you attach the palm swells? Looks great.
Philly


----------

